# Halloween convention! scare-a-con



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

I wish! haha


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

When is it?


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

http://mobile.dudamobile.com/site/scareacon?url=http%3A%2F%2Fscareacon.com%2F&dm_redirected=true#2833 September 12-15th!


----------



## FreshMeatScreams (Jul 25, 2010)

I didn't even know this was a thing, thanks for posting about it! I'm hoping to go now that I know!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

FreshMeatScreams said:


> I didn't even know this was a thing, thanks for posting about it! I'm hoping to go now that I know!


 I knew about it last year but I couldn't make it. I'm so excited to go this year! I probably will only be able to drive out for one day but it will be worth it.


----------



## FreshMeatScreams (Jul 25, 2010)

Yea I think I'll probably only go one day too, pretty excited!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

FreshMeatScreams said:


> Yea I think I'll probably only go one day too, pretty excited!


i would love to stay over night there. I've never been to turning stone (I hear its great) and I really want to get the V.I.P passes but I probably wouldn't be able to swing it lol next year ill plan a bit better.


----------



## FreshMeatScreams (Jul 25, 2010)

I've been to turning stone before but never spent the night. The VIP passes would be really cool but expensive!


----------



## halloweenfreak2000 (Jul 14, 2013)

omg that's awesome I wish I could go!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

FreshMeatScreams said:


> I've been to turning stone before but never spent the night. The VIP passes would be really cool but expensive!


 I can't afford to stay the night out there lol


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

halloweenfreak2000 said:


> omg that's awesome I wish I could go!


 hopefully you can work something out! It's going to be such a great experience. I hope all the scare fanatics get to go


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so excited for scare-a-con!!!!


----------

